# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  CLOSEOUTS-too many brands to list all! Prices to sell quickly!

## NYSHADES

:Cool: If anyone is interested in closeouts from Tom Ford, Coco Song, Guess, Boss, Carrera, Givenchy, Ferragamo and many more, please pm me or leave your email for inventory and prices! No reason to pay wholesale when you can pay much less!! :Cool:

----------


## Vrezh

> If anyone is interested in closeouts from Tom Ford, Coco Song, Guess, Boss, Carrera, Givenchy, Ferragamo and many more, please pm me or leave your email for inventory and prices! No reason to pay wholesale when you can pay much less!!


Hi, how can I see the styles and prices? My email is vrezh_hovhannisyan@yahoo.com or call 818-268-0220 thanks.

----------


## onsight

> If anyone is interested in closeouts from Tom Ford, Coco Song, Guess, Boss, Carrera, Givenchy, Ferragamo and many more, please pm me or leave your email for inventory and prices! No reason to pay wholesale when you can pay much less!!


Hi,
Please forward price and availibility to onsight914@gmail.com
Thank you

----------


## opticalking

Please i need closeout item opticalking318@gmail.com 


> If anyone is interested in closeouts from Tom Ford, Coco Song, Guess, Boss, Carrera, Givenchy, Ferragamo and many more, please pm me or leave your email for inventory and prices! No reason to pay wholesale when you can pay much less!!

----------

